

Ask HN: Can someone link me to the cartoon about forgetting how to dream? - pumpmylemma

It was posted on hear a while ago, but I can't seem to find it. It was made like a children's story book; the premise was that we grow up and forget childhood dreams. I hate to use Ask HN like this, but I really want to use it as part of a presentation at school. I'll delete this immediately if anyone responds.
======
allwein
I think you're looking for "An Awesome Book", by Dallas Clayton.

It actually _is_ a children's story book, and I bought a hardcover version the
last time it came through here.

<http://veryawesomeworld.com/awesomebook/inside.html>

~~~
pumpmylemma
Thank you, thank you, thank you!

